# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  FRP Remove for ALL SUPPORTED MTK MODELS - Price : 45 credits / procedure

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 11.80.1409 24/10/2016    
Huawei module is a FREE addon for every "All Modules" license owner  FRP Remove for ALL SUPPORTED MTK MODELS - Price : 45 credits / procedure *  Huawei Enjoy 5 Dual SIM TD-LTE (TIT-UL00)Huawei Enjoy 5 TD-LTE Dual SIM (TAG-CL00)Huawei Enjoy 5 TD-LTE Dual SIM (TAG-CL10)Huawei Enjoy 5S (TAG-TL00)Huawei Enjoy 5S Dual SIM TD-LTE (TAG-AL00)Huawei GR3 4G LTE (TAG-L03)Huawei GR3 4G LTE( TAG-L01)Huawei GR3 Dual SIM LTE (TAG-L13)Huawei GR3 Dual SIM LTE (TAG-L21)Huawei GR3 Dual SIM LTE (TAG-L23)Huawei GR3 Dual SIM TD-LTE (TAG-L22)Huawei GR3(TAG-L32)Huawei Honor Holly 2 Plus Dual SIM (TIT-TL00)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L01)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L02)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L03)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L21)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L22)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L23)Huawei Y5II (CUN-L33)Huawei Y5II (CUN-U29)Huawei Y6 Elite (LYO-L02)Huawei Y6II Compact (LYO-L01)Huawei Y6II Compact (LYO-L21)    *NOW more than 270 supported Huawei models* *  (*) Instructions for FRP lock remove:*  *>> Switch to fast-boot mode <<*  *Follow steps Solution 1 or Solution 2 or Solution 3 depending on your phone.*  *Solution 1:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug out* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button, 
while *plugging in* the USB cable. *OR*   *Solution 2:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button,
with the *power* button. *OR*   *Solution 3:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume up* and the *power* button,
then in recovery mode choose *"reboot to bootloader"*

----------


## mohamed73

[YOUTUBE]b0s3JUP6Ieo[/YOUTUBE]  
[YOUTUBE]W1KEuTVPrcs[/YOUTUBE]

----------

